#ubuntu-fridge 2007-02-27
<ivoks> hi
<v_> nice and cool
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
#ubuntu-fridge 2008-02-26
<nixternal> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1354
<nixternal> needs some reviewage
#ubuntu-fridge 2008-02-27
<Rinchen> beuno, are you around by chance?
<Rinchen> beuno, unping.  Found what I needed
<beuno> Rinchen, I'm packing for London
<beuno> glad you found it
<beuno> seems we're in different hotels
<Rinchen> beuno, yeah you get the good hotel :-)
<mdke> Rinchen / beuno: how long are you in London for? Whereabouts are you staying?
<Rinchen> I arrive this Saturday, the 1st.  I leave on the 9th
<Rinchen> mdke, and I'm near Victoria.  beuno is near vauxhall
<Rinchen> got put in different hotels
<Rinchen> mdke, we should get together for a drink
<mdke> Rinchen: I was thinking the same. An evening next week might work
<Rinchen> week night evenings are going to be difficult for me
<mdke> ah
<Rinchen> I have 2 work parties, 1 personal, and 2 other pending engagements
<Rinchen> My weekends are wide open though if you're in town
<mdke> this weekend is out, although next might be ok. I'll drop you an email nearer the time
<beuno> mdke, hey. From march 3d to march 8th
<beuno> same time as Rinchen I think
 * beuno just arrived to madrid
